# 1963 Plymouth Fury Burnout at Autogeek!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1963 Plymouth Fury Burning Out after filming "What's in the Garage" TV show!*

*Here's Carlos backing his 1963 Plymouth Fury with a 440 Wedge Big Block and Dual Quad Carburetors onto the set of "What's in the Garage".*










*With our new set layout each car needs to be carefully backed up and then crabbed into place. *


















*Once the car is in position we start filming the segment...*









*On my left is Frank Hawely, my guest celebrity for two episodes...*









*Here's Carlos and me getting a shot with his car on the set...*









*Now Carlos is moving the car out of the Studio, Nick and Darlene were on hand the entire day to help move cars in and out as well as create product displays...*









Here Carlos is saying something but I'm not sure what as his Plymouth Fury is kind of loud... in hindsight I think he was saying...

*"I'll do a burn-out as I leave"*










*I didn't hear what he said but I heard his tires when they started talking!*









*I quickly grabbed my trusty, dusty Canon Rebel and snapped a few pictures...*






















































*Carlos really laid down some rubber!*


















*The concrete is incredibly coarse...*



























*Tracking pretty straight!*









IF you're here for Detail Fest I'm pretty sure these are going to be here for a while, so maybe get your picture taken with the burnout laid down by Carlos with his 1963 Plymouth Fury!


----------

